# Top 5 countries in



## buckeye45_73

Africa.....go!


----------



## usmbguest5318

Top five countries in Africa --> Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia, and Morocco


----------



## buckeye45_73

Xelor said:


> Top five countries in Africa --> Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia, and Morocco


hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa


----------



## Tommy Tainant

buckeye45_73 said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top five countries in Africa --> Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia, and Morocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
Click to expand...

Western powers have found pretty much all of Africa useful as they have exploited its riches for centuries.


----------



## usmbguest5318

buckeye45_73 said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top five countries in Africa --> Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia, and Morocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
Click to expand...




buckeye45_73 said:


> lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa



Okay, but define "useful." 

Speaking for myself, the most useful have been

Kenya because I went there on a safari.
Egypt because I went there to visit the pyramids and other ancient Egyptian sites.
Ethiopia and Somalia because some of my favorite places to eat are U.S. Ethiopian and Somalian restaurants (to me, there's not much difference in the food, but the proprietors think there is).
Nigeria because I once had a modest but profitable ownership stake in the oil industry there.
Angola and Botswana because I have profitable investments there.
Runners-up: 
Cote d'Ivoire, Ghana, South Africa, Sierra Leone, and Benin because I have somewhat close acquaintances from those places
Mali because Timbuktu is there and people in my family often say "from here to Timbuktu" and because I have some art from there


----------



## usmbguest5318

buckeye45_73 said:


> hahah funny....


I wasn't trying to be funny.  I thought you were trying to see whether folks remembered their fifth grade geography.


----------



## Mousterian

No, he's just wantin' to know. 
I wonder if he knew what Africa looked like before you posted a map.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Mousterian said:


> No, he's just wantin' to know.
> I wonder if he knew what Africa looked like before you posted a map.


I guess that's possible too.  LOL  I hadn't thought of it that way.  I just figured he'd have Googled if that's what he wanted, but you could be right because quite often I see folks here ask questions for which Google points the way to the answer.


----------



## Sunni Man

Xelor said:


> Top five countries in Africa --> Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia, and Morocco


Actually, you are correct. Those countries have arab populations and are generally somewhat stable. South Africa at the bottom of the dark continent, still has enough european citizens to remain at the top of the list, with a good economy and a functioning legal system.

The rest of the African countries are basket cases, with majority black populations, ruled by brutal dictators, and plagued with famines and civil wars.   .....


----------



## buckeye45_73

Xelor said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny....
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't trying to be funny.  I thought you were trying to see whether folks remembered their fifth grade geography.
Click to expand...

LOL, well that would be a good thread on this board.....I may have to start one like that


----------



## jillian

buckeye45_73 said:


> Africa.....go!



such angry little bigots. your trailer park is as bad as the worst of Africa.

sad

but here are the richest countries in Africa, white trash


The Richest Countries In Africa

it's so cute watching you trumptards dance every time your piece of garbage of a president says jump.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Xelor said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top five countries in Africa --> Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia, and Morocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but define "useful."
> 
> Speaking for myself, the most useful have been
> 
> Kenya because I went there on a safari.
> Egypt because I went there to visit the pyramids and other ancient Egyptian sites.
> Ethiopia and Somalia because some of my favorite places to eat are U.S. Ethiopian and Somalian restaurants (to me, there's not much difference in the food, but the proprietors think there is).
> Nigeria because I once had a modest but profitable ownership stake in the oil industry there.
> Angola and Botswana because I have profitable investments there.
> Runners-up:
> Cote d'Ivoire, Ghana, South Africa, Sierra Leone, and Benin because I have somewhat close acquaintances from those places
> Mali because Timbuktu is there and people in my family often say "from here to Timbuktu" and because I have some art from there
Click to expand...

Timbuktu, is definitely a  winner in the name category.
by useful, I mean a country that is stable, democratic, and allows people freedom and the ability to make a living by doing what they want (not immoral or illegal acts though).....Egypt isn't bad, but they are a bit oppressive on some things...South Africa used to be pretty solid, but it's turning into a shit hole......Nigeria is trying and maybe they can be a beacon.......but the rest are complete ass....
I wish we could figure out how to help...it's sad seeing people suffer for decades......famine, war, just brutal conditions.


----------



## jillian

buckeye45_73 said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top five countries in Africa --> Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia, and Morocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but define "useful."
> 
> Speaking for myself, the most useful have been
> 
> Kenya because I went there on a safari.
> Egypt because I went there to visit the pyramids and other ancient Egyptian sites.
> Ethiopia and Somalia because some of my favorite places to eat are U.S. Ethiopian and Somalian restaurants (to me, there's not much difference in the food, but the proprietors think there is).
> Nigeria because I once had a modest but profitable ownership stake in the oil industry there.
> Angola and Botswana because I have profitable investments there.
> Runners-up:
> Cote d'Ivoire, Ghana, South Africa, Sierra Leone, and Benin because I have somewhat close acquaintances from those places
> Mali because Timbuktu is there and people in my family often say "from here to Timbuktu" and because I have some art from there
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Timbuktu, is definitely a  winner in the name category.
> by useful, I mean a country that is stable, democratic, and allows people freedom and the ability to make a living by doing what they want (not immoral or illegal acts though).....Egypt isn't bad, but they are a bit oppressive on some things...South Africa used to be pretty solid, but it's turning into a shit hole......Nigeria is trying and maybe they can be a beacon.......but the rest are complete ass....
> I wish we could figure out how to help...it's sad seeing people suffer for decades......famine, war, just brutal conditions.
Click to expand...


we no longer have a stable democracy ijit.... we have a white supremcacist kleptocrat in office.... who is allowing Russia to dictate our policy.

you're just too stupid to understand


----------



## usmbguest5318

Xelor said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny....
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't trying to be funny.  I thought you were trying to see whether folks remembered their fifth grade geography.
Click to expand...




buckeye45_73 said:


> LOL, well that would be a good thread on this board.....I may have to start one like that


LOL


buckeye45_73 said:


> LOL, well* that would be a good thread on this board*.....I may have to start one like that


I'm pretty sure you wrote that as a joke, but just in case, and please don't take this the wrong way for I don't mean it as a slight or anything negative toward you, but I truly hope that of all the things about which anyone may be mistaken, you be mistaken about that.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

buckeye45_73 said:


> Africa.....go!


1.  Shithole
2.  Shithole
3.  Shithole
4.  Shithole
5.  Shithole


----------



## usmbguest5318

buckeye45_73 said:


> Timbuktu, is definitely a winner in the name category.


Yeah.  It is a pretty cool word to say from time to time.


----------



## Meathead

Xelor said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top five countries in Africa --> Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia, and Morocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but define "useful."
> 
> Speaking for myself, the most useful have been
> 
> Kenya because I went there on a safari.
> Egypt because I went there to visit the pyramids and other ancient Egyptian sites.
> Ethiopia and Somalia because some of my favorite places to eat are U.S. Ethiopian and Somalian restaurants (to me, there's not much difference in the food, but the proprietors think there is).
> Nigeria because I once had a modest but profitable ownership stake in the oil industry there.
> Angola and Botswana because I have profitable investments there.
> Runners-up:
> Cote d'Ivoire, Ghana, South Africa, Sierra Leone, and Benin because I have somewhat close acquaintances from those places
> Mali because Timbuktu is there and people in my family often say "from here to Timbuktu" and because I have some art from there
Click to expand...

The benefits to mankind are staggering.


----------



## buckeye45_73

jillian said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa.....go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such angry little bigots. your trailer park is as bad as the worst of Africa.
> 
> sad
> 
> but here are the richest countries in Africa, white trash
> 
> 
> The Richest Countries In Africa
> 
> it's so cute watching you trumptards dance every time your piece of garbage of a president says jump.
Click to expand...

So you have a list with over have the countries with a per capita GDP of what $10k? how are you proving me wrong? I was surprised to see Egypt so low...but those are some dismal numbers


and here is how close they are....not very

The Richest Countries In The World


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

jillian said:


> we no longer have a stable democracy ijit.... we have a white supremcacist kleptocrat in office.... who is allowing Russia to dictate our policy.




Go take a pill, drama queen.  

We don't live in a democracy.  We live in a Republic.  

And fuck your "white supremacist" lying bullshit.  It's so fucking old, tired, and a cocksucking lie.  Calling racism all the fucking time makes it really hard to identify and fix REAL racism, you wolf-crying loon.


----------



## jillian

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> we no longer have a stable democracy ijit.... we have a white supremcacist kleptocrat in office.... who is allowing Russia to dictate our policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go take a pill, drama queen.
> 
> We don't live in a democracy.  We live in a Republic.
> 
> And fuck your "white supremacist" lying bullshit.  It's so fucking old, tired, and a cocksucking lie.  Calling racism all the fucking time makes it really hard to identify and fix REAL racism, you wolf-crying loon.
Click to expand...


I'm not the bigot stinking up the board, dude.

you don't understand anything about our government anyway. but the bigot o/p commented on democracy in Africa. try reading before you go knee-jerk trumptard to defend the white trash, hon.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

jillian said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top five countries in Africa --> Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia, and Morocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but define "useful."
> 
> Speaking for myself, the most useful have been
> 
> Kenya because I went there on a safari.
> Egypt because I went there to visit the pyramids and other ancient Egyptian sites.
> Ethiopia and Somalia because some of my favorite places to eat are U.S. Ethiopian and Somalian restaurants (to me, there's not much difference in the food, but the proprietors think there is).
> Nigeria because I once had a modest but profitable ownership stake in the oil industry there.
> Angola and Botswana because I have profitable investments there.
> Runners-up:
> Cote d'Ivoire, Ghana, South Africa, Sierra Leone, and Benin because I have somewhat close acquaintances from those places
> Mali because Timbuktu is there and people in my family often say "from here to Timbuktu" and because I have some art from there
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Timbuktu, is definitely a  winner in the name category.
> by useful, I mean a country that is stable, democratic, and allows people freedom and the ability to make a living by doing what they want (not immoral or illegal acts though).....Egypt isn't bad, but they are a bit oppressive on some things...South Africa used to be pretty solid, but it's turning into a shit hole......Nigeria is trying and maybe they can be a beacon.......but the rest are complete ass....
> I wish we could figure out how to help...it's sad seeing people suffer for decades......famine, war, just brutal conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we no longer have a stable democracy ijit.... we have a white supremcacist kleptocrat in office.... who is allowing Russia to dictate our policy.
> 
> you're just too stupid to understand
Click to expand...


We're a republic....

you're just to stupid to understand


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

jillian said:


> I'm not the bigot stinking up the board, dude.
> 
> you don't understand anything about our government anyway. but the bigot o/p commented on democracy in Africa. try reading before you go knee-jerk trumptard to defend the white trash, hon.


I think you are the one who demonstrated that you don't understand our government.  

And, you're a racist whore!


----------



## usmbguest5318

buckeye45_73 said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top five countries in Africa --> Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia, and Morocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but define "useful."
> 
> Speaking for myself, the most useful have been
> 
> Kenya because I went there on a safari.
> Egypt because I went there to visit the pyramids and other ancient Egyptian sites.
> Ethiopia and Somalia because some of my favorite places to eat are U.S. Ethiopian and Somalian restaurants (to me, there's not much difference in the food, but the proprietors think there is).
> Nigeria because I once had a modest but profitable ownership stake in the oil industry there.
> Angola and Botswana because I have profitable investments there.
> Runners-up:
> Cote d'Ivoire, Ghana, South Africa, Sierra Leone, and Benin because I have somewhat close acquaintances from those places
> Mali because Timbuktu is there and people in my family often say "from here to Timbuktu" and because I have some art from there
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Timbuktu, is definitely a  winner in the name category.
> by useful, I mean a country that is stable, democratic, and allows people freedom and the ability to make a living by doing what they want (not immoral or illegal acts though).....Egypt isn't bad, but they are a bit oppressive on some things...South Africa used to be pretty solid, but it's turning into a shit hole......Nigeria is trying and maybe they can be a beacon.......but the rest are complete ass....
> I wish we could figure out how to help...it's sad seeing people suffer for decades......famine, war, just brutal conditions.
Click to expand...




buckeye45_73 said:


> the rest are complete ass....



I don't know where you get your information, or maybe good information just doesn't make it your way, or maybe you just haven't made any effort to see the world.  I have to get ready for brunch, so don't have time to give you some links, but perform some unbiased research into (in no particular order):

Tunisia
Mauritius
Botswana
Zambia
Ghana
Malawi
Namibia
Kenya
Madagascar
E. Guinea
Sierra Leone
I don't know for sure, but I think there's a pretty good chance that they each have less violent protests than we do in the U.S.   That said, there's more to a country being stable, free and democratic, indeed, democracy is not even a necessity for a country being the former two.  I wouldn't call any of them perfect countries, but then I wouldn't call the U.S. one either.  The U.S. is merely the imperfect country in which I was born and have managed to make a living with which I'm content, so I have no reason to move elsewhere.  Judging by all the griping I hear from myriad Americans, were I as ticked off as they, I'd have long since moved.


----------



## jillian

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the bigot stinking up the board, dude.
> 
> you don't understand anything about our government anyway. but the bigot o/p commented on democracy in Africa. try reading before you go knee-jerk trumptard to defend the white trash, hon.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are the one who demonstrated that you don't understand our government.
> 
> And, you're a racist whore!
Click to expand...


you don't think. but more than that, you don't read. given that I was responding to the bigot o/p's comment about African democracy, maybe you shouldn't have embarrassed yourself.

the actual point however is that your orange loon is turning THIS country into a shithole....and his vile comment is what triggered the wacko o/p to create this trolling thread. well, at least a thread that was supposed to be a high five for the vile white supremacists on the board.

and you defend it. you go, boy!

btw, for the record, and for your imbecile president and the lowlife o/p.... africa has a higher percentage of college educated people than we do. 

sad

but please go defend the trash.


----------



## usmbguest5318

SassyIrishLass said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top five countries in Africa --> Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia, and Morocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but define "useful."
> 
> Speaking for myself, the most useful have been
> 
> Kenya because I went there on a safari.
> Egypt because I went there to visit the pyramids and other ancient Egyptian sites.
> Ethiopia and Somalia because some of my favorite places to eat are U.S. Ethiopian and Somalian restaurants (to me, there's not much difference in the food, but the proprietors think there is).
> Nigeria because I once had a modest but profitable ownership stake in the oil industry there.
> Angola and Botswana because I have profitable investments there.
> Runners-up:
> Cote d'Ivoire, Ghana, South Africa, Sierra Leone, and Benin because I have somewhat close acquaintances from those places
> Mali because Timbuktu is there and people in my family often say "from here to Timbuktu" and because I have some art from there
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Timbuktu, is definitely a  winner in the name category.
> by useful, I mean a country that is stable, democratic, and allows people freedom and the ability to make a living by doing what they want (not immoral or illegal acts though).....Egypt isn't bad, but they are a bit oppressive on some things...South Africa used to be pretty solid, but it's turning into a shit hole......Nigeria is trying and maybe they can be a beacon.......but the rest are complete ass....
> I wish we could figure out how to help...it's sad seeing people suffer for decades......famine, war, just brutal conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we no longer have a stable democracy ijit.... we have a white supremcacist kleptocrat in office.... who is allowing Russia to dictate our policy.
> 
> you're just too stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're a republic....
> 
> you're just to stupid to understand
Click to expand...

Must you really, given this discussion's broad context, be so pedantically picayune as to cite the nuanced variation among a democracy, a democratic republic and a republic are differences with no distinction?  When someone takes a conversation to detailed levels, it's not pedantic or picayune to highlight the nuances of difference, but at the stage where the conversation was/is just yet, nobody's gone there, likely because it's premature to do so.  Instead of behaving like a sassy lass, you may want to try thinking and acting like a dignified lady.


----------



## jillian

Xelor said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but define "useful."
> 
> Speaking for myself, the most useful have been
> 
> Kenya because I went there on a safari.
> Egypt because I went there to visit the pyramids and other ancient Egyptian sites.
> Ethiopia and Somalia because some of my favorite places to eat are U.S. Ethiopian and Somalian restaurants (to me, there's not much difference in the food, but the proprietors think there is).
> Nigeria because I once had a modest but profitable ownership stake in the oil industry there.
> Angola and Botswana because I have profitable investments there.
> Runners-up:
> Cote d'Ivoire, Ghana, South Africa, Sierra Leone, and Benin because I have somewhat close acquaintances from those places
> Mali because Timbuktu is there and people in my family often say "from here to Timbuktu" and because I have some art from there
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Timbuktu, is definitely a  winner in the name category.
> by useful, I mean a country that is stable, democratic, and allows people freedom and the ability to make a living by doing what they want (not immoral or illegal acts though).....Egypt isn't bad, but they are a bit oppressive on some things...South Africa used to be pretty solid, but it's turning into a shit hole......Nigeria is trying and maybe they can be a beacon.......but the rest are complete ass....
> I wish we could figure out how to help...it's sad seeing people suffer for decades......famine, war, just brutal conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we no longer have a stable democracy ijit.... we have a white supremcacist kleptocrat in office.... who is allowing Russia to dictate our policy.
> 
> you're just too stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're a republic....
> 
> you're just to stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must you really, given this discussion's broad context be so pedantically picayune as to cite the nuanced variation among a democracy, a democratic republic and a republic are differences with no distinction?  When someone takes a conversation to detailed levels, it's not pedantic or picayune to highlight the nuances of difference, but at the stage where the conversation was/is just yet, nobody's gone there, likely because it's premature to do so.  Instead of behaving like a sassy lass, you may want to try thinking and acting like a dignified lady.
Click to expand...


there is nothing "dignified" or sassy about the thing that spews


----------



## buckeye45_73

jillian said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but define "useful."
> 
> Speaking for myself, the most useful have been
> 
> Kenya because I went there on a safari.
> Egypt because I went there to visit the pyramids and other ancient Egyptian sites.
> Ethiopia and Somalia because some of my favorite places to eat are U.S. Ethiopian and Somalian restaurants (to me, there's not much difference in the food, but the proprietors think there is).
> Nigeria because I once had a modest but profitable ownership stake in the oil industry there.
> Angola and Botswana because I have profitable investments there.
> Runners-up:
> Cote d'Ivoire, Ghana, South Africa, Sierra Leone, and Benin because I have somewhat close acquaintances from those places
> Mali because Timbuktu is there and people in my family often say "from here to Timbuktu" and because I have some art from there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timbuktu, is definitely a  winner in the name category.
> by useful, I mean a country that is stable, democratic, and allows people freedom and the ability to make a living by doing what they want (not immoral or illegal acts though).....Egypt isn't bad, but they are a bit oppressive on some things...South Africa used to be pretty solid, but it's turning into a shit hole......Nigeria is trying and maybe they can be a beacon.......but the rest are complete ass....
> I wish we could figure out how to help...it's sad seeing people suffer for decades......famine, war, just brutal conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we no longer have a stable democracy ijit.... we have a white supremcacist kleptocrat in office.... who is allowing Russia to dictate our policy.
> 
> you're just too stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're a republic....
> 
> you're just to stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must you really, given this discussion's broad context be so pedantically picayune as to cite the nuanced variation among a democracy, a democratic republic and a republic are differences with no distinction?  When someone takes a conversation to detailed levels, it's not pedantic or picayune to highlight the nuances of difference, but at the stage where the conversation was/is just yet, nobody's gone there, likely because it's premature to do so.  Instead of behaving like a sassy lass, you may want to try thinking and acting like a dignified lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is nothing "dignified" or sassy about the thing that spews
Click to expand...



denial isn't just a river in Egypt


----------



## SassyIrishLass

jillian said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but define "useful."
> 
> Speaking for myself, the most useful have been
> 
> Kenya because I went there on a safari.
> Egypt because I went there to visit the pyramids and other ancient Egyptian sites.
> Ethiopia and Somalia because some of my favorite places to eat are U.S. Ethiopian and Somalian restaurants (to me, there's not much difference in the food, but the proprietors think there is).
> Nigeria because I once had a modest but profitable ownership stake in the oil industry there.
> Angola and Botswana because I have profitable investments there.
> Runners-up:
> Cote d'Ivoire, Ghana, South Africa, Sierra Leone, and Benin because I have somewhat close acquaintances from those places
> Mali because Timbuktu is there and people in my family often say "from here to Timbuktu" and because I have some art from there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timbuktu, is definitely a  winner in the name category.
> by useful, I mean a country that is stable, democratic, and allows people freedom and the ability to make a living by doing what they want (not immoral or illegal acts though).....Egypt isn't bad, but they are a bit oppressive on some things...South Africa used to be pretty solid, but it's turning into a shit hole......Nigeria is trying and maybe they can be a beacon.......but the rest are complete ass....
> I wish we could figure out how to help...it's sad seeing people suffer for decades......famine, war, just brutal conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we no longer have a stable democracy ijit.... we have a white supremcacist kleptocrat in office.... who is allowing Russia to dictate our policy.
> 
> you're just too stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're a republic....
> 
> you're just to stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must you really, given this discussion's broad context be so pedantically picayune as to cite the nuanced variation among a democracy, a democratic republic and a republic are differences with no distinction?  When someone takes a conversation to detailed levels, it's not pedantic or picayune to highlight the nuances of difference, but at the stage where the conversation was/is just yet, nobody's gone there, likely because it's premature to do so.  Instead of behaving like a sassy lass, you may want to try thinking and acting like a dignified lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is nothing "dignified" or sassy about the thing that spews
Click to expand...


Watch it troll or I'll remind you of your epc faux lawyer claim.....LMAO that was classic


----------



## usmbguest5318

jillian said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Timbuktu, is definitely a  winner in the name category.
> by useful, I mean a country that is stable, democratic, and allows people freedom and the ability to make a living by doing what they want (not immoral or illegal acts though).....Egypt isn't bad, but they are a bit oppressive on some things...South Africa used to be pretty solid, but it's turning into a shit hole......Nigeria is trying and maybe they can be a beacon.......but the rest are complete ass....
> I wish we could figure out how to help...it's sad seeing people suffer for decades......famine, war, just brutal conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we no longer have a stable democracy ijit.... we have a white supremcacist kleptocrat in office.... who is allowing Russia to dictate our policy.
> 
> you're just too stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're a republic....
> 
> you're just to stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must you really, given this discussion's broad context be so pedantically picayune as to cite the nuanced variation among a democracy, a democratic republic and a republic are differences with no distinction?  When someone takes a conversation to detailed levels, it's not pedantic or picayune to highlight the nuances of difference, but at the stage where the conversation was/is just yet, nobody's gone there, likely because it's premature to do so.  Instead of behaving like a sassy lass, you may want to try thinking and acting like a dignified lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is nothing "dignified" or sassy about the thing that spews
Click to expand...




SassyIrishLass said:


> Watch it troll or I'll remind you of your epc faux lawyer claim.....LMAO that was classic


Well, have at it, for I have no idea what you're talking about.  What I and others here know is that I don't have a problem owing my mistakes, so remind away.  If there's anything I claim to be, it's "very good," not "perfect."


----------



## jillian

SassyIrishLass said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top five countries in Africa --> Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia, and Morocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but define "useful."
> 
> Speaking for myself, the most useful have been
> 
> Kenya because I went there on a safari.
> Egypt because I went there to visit the pyramids and other ancient Egyptian sites.
> Ethiopia and Somalia because some of my favorite places to eat are U.S. Ethiopian and Somalian restaurants (to me, there's not much difference in the food, but the proprietors think there is).
> Nigeria because I once had a modest but profitable ownership stake in the oil industry there.
> Angola and Botswana because I have profitable investments there.
> Runners-up:
> Cote d'Ivoire, Ghana, South Africa, Sierra Leone, and Benin because I have somewhat close acquaintances from those places
> Mali because Timbuktu is there and people in my family often say "from here to Timbuktu" and because I have some art from there
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Timbuktu, is definitely a  winner in the name category.
> by useful, I mean a country that is stable, democratic, and allows people freedom and the ability to make a living by doing what they want (not immoral or illegal acts though).....Egypt isn't bad, but they are a bit oppressive on some things...South Africa used to be pretty solid, but it's turning into a shit hole......Nigeria is trying and maybe they can be a beacon.......but the rest are complete ass....
> I wish we could figure out how to help...it's sad seeing people suffer for decades......famine, war, just brutal conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we no longer have a stable democracy ijit.... we have a white supremcacist kleptocrat in office.... who is allowing Russia to dictate our policy.
> 
> you're just too stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're a republic....
> 
> you're just to stupid to understand
Click to expand...


distinction without a difference idiot. and certainly not relevant to my comments.

now crawl back into your hole.


----------



## jillian

Xelor said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Timbuktu, is definitely a  winner in the name category.
> by useful, I mean a country that is stable, democratic, and allows people freedom and the ability to make a living by doing what they want (not immoral or illegal acts though).....Egypt isn't bad, but they are a bit oppressive on some things...South Africa used to be pretty solid, but it's turning into a shit hole......Nigeria is trying and maybe they can be a beacon.......but the rest are complete ass....
> I wish we could figure out how to help...it's sad seeing people suffer for decades......famine, war, just brutal conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we no longer have a stable democracy ijit.... we have a white supremcacist kleptocrat in office.... who is allowing Russia to dictate our policy.
> 
> you're just too stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're a republic....
> 
> you're just to stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must you really, given this discussion's broad context be so pedantically picayune as to cite the nuanced variation among a democracy, a democratic republic and a republic are differences with no distinction?  When someone takes a conversation to detailed levels, it's not pedantic or picayune to highlight the nuances of difference, but at the stage where the conversation was/is just yet, nobody's gone there, likely because it's premature to do so.  Instead of behaving like a sassy lass, you may want to try thinking and acting like a dignified lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is nothing "dignified" or sassy about the thing that spews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it troll or I'll remind you of your epc faux lawyer claim.....LMAO that was classic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, have at it, for I have no idea what you're talking about.  What I and others here know is that I don't have a problem owing my mistakes, so remind away.  If there's anything I claim to be, it's "very good," not "perfect."
Click to expand...


they like pretending I'm not a lawyer, it makes them feel like they have genitals. so the trash mouth needs to repeat that.


----------



## buckeye45_73

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but define "useful."
> 
> Speaking for myself, the most useful have been
> 
> Kenya because I went there on a safari.
> Egypt because I went there to visit the pyramids and other ancient Egyptian sites.
> Ethiopia and Somalia because some of my favorite places to eat are U.S. Ethiopian and Somalian restaurants (to me, there's not much difference in the food, but the proprietors think there is).
> Nigeria because I once had a modest but profitable ownership stake in the oil industry there.
> Angola and Botswana because I have profitable investments there.
> Runners-up:
> Cote d'Ivoire, Ghana, South Africa, Sierra Leone, and Benin because I have somewhat close acquaintances from those places
> Mali because Timbuktu is there and people in my family often say "from here to Timbuktu" and because I have some art from there
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Timbuktu, is definitely a  winner in the name category.
> by useful, I mean a country that is stable, democratic, and allows people freedom and the ability to make a living by doing what they want (not immoral or illegal acts though).....Egypt isn't bad, but they are a bit oppressive on some things...South Africa used to be pretty solid, but it's turning into a shit hole......Nigeria is trying and maybe they can be a beacon.......but the rest are complete ass....
> I wish we could figure out how to help...it's sad seeing people suffer for decades......famine, war, just brutal conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we no longer have a stable democracy ijit.... we have a white supremcacist kleptocrat in office.... who is allowing Russia to dictate our policy.
> 
> you're just too stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're a republic....
> 
> you're just to stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> distinction without a difference idiot. and certainly not relevant to my comments.
> 
> now crawl back into your hole.
Click to expand...



you just read talking points, so who cares


----------



## jillian

SassyIrishLass said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Timbuktu, is definitely a  winner in the name category.
> by useful, I mean a country that is stable, democratic, and allows people freedom and the ability to make a living by doing what they want (not immoral or illegal acts though).....Egypt isn't bad, but they are a bit oppressive on some things...South Africa used to be pretty solid, but it's turning into a shit hole......Nigeria is trying and maybe they can be a beacon.......but the rest are complete ass....
> I wish we could figure out how to help...it's sad seeing people suffer for decades......famine, war, just brutal conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we no longer have a stable democracy ijit.... we have a white supremcacist kleptocrat in office.... who is allowing Russia to dictate our policy.
> 
> you're just too stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're a republic....
> 
> you're just to stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must you really, given this discussion's broad context be so pedantically picayune as to cite the nuanced variation among a democracy, a democratic republic and a republic are differences with no distinction?  When someone takes a conversation to detailed levels, it's not pedantic or picayune to highlight the nuances of difference, but at the stage where the conversation was/is just yet, nobody's gone there, likely because it's premature to do so.  Instead of behaving like a sassy lass, you may want to try thinking and acting like a dignified lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is nothing "dignified" or sassy about the thing that spews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch it troll or I'll remind you of your epc faux lawyer claim.....LMAO that was classic
Click to expand...


whatever helps you sleep at night, life fail


----------



## jillian

buckeye45_73 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but define "useful."
> 
> Speaking for myself, the most useful have been
> 
> Kenya because I went there on a safari.
> Egypt because I went there to visit the pyramids and other ancient Egyptian sites.
> Ethiopia and Somalia because some of my favorite places to eat are U.S. Ethiopian and Somalian restaurants (to me, there's not much difference in the food, but the proprietors think there is).
> Nigeria because I once had a modest but profitable ownership stake in the oil industry there.
> Angola and Botswana because I have profitable investments there.
> Runners-up:
> Cote d'Ivoire, Ghana, South Africa, Sierra Leone, and Benin because I have somewhat close acquaintances from those places
> Mali because Timbuktu is there and people in my family often say "from here to Timbuktu" and because I have some art from there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timbuktu, is definitely a  winner in the name category.
> by useful, I mean a country that is stable, democratic, and allows people freedom and the ability to make a living by doing what they want (not immoral or illegal acts though).....Egypt isn't bad, but they are a bit oppressive on some things...South Africa used to be pretty solid, but it's turning into a shit hole......Nigeria is trying and maybe they can be a beacon.......but the rest are complete ass....
> I wish we could figure out how to help...it's sad seeing people suffer for decades......famine, war, just brutal conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we no longer have a stable democracy ijit.... we have a white supremcacist kleptocrat in office.... who is allowing Russia to dictate our policy.
> 
> you're just too stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're a republic....
> 
> you're just to stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> distinction without a difference idiot. and certainly not relevant to my comments.
> 
> now crawl back into your hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you just read talking points, so who cares
Click to expand...


you being a bigot is a talking point?

the trash who posted this troll thread about Africa is whining about talking points?

trumptard snowflakes are funny. 

but please tell us how you aren't bigoted white trash.


----------



## buckeye45_73

jillian said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> we no longer have a stable democracy ijit.... we have a white supremcacist kleptocrat in office.... who is allowing Russia to dictate our policy.
> 
> you're just too stupid to understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're a republic....
> 
> you're just to stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must you really, given this discussion's broad context be so pedantically picayune as to cite the nuanced variation among a democracy, a democratic republic and a republic are differences with no distinction?  When someone takes a conversation to detailed levels, it's not pedantic or picayune to highlight the nuances of difference, but at the stage where the conversation was/is just yet, nobody's gone there, likely because it's premature to do so.  Instead of behaving like a sassy lass, you may want to try thinking and acting like a dignified lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is nothing "dignified" or sassy about the thing that spews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it troll or I'll remind you of your epc faux lawyer claim.....LMAO that was classic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, have at it, for I have no idea what you're talking about.  What I and others here know is that I don't have a problem owing my mistakes, so remind away.  If there's anything I claim to be, it's "very good," not "perfect."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they like pretending I'm not a lawyer, it makes them feel like they have genitals. so the trash mouth needs to repeat that.
Click to expand...



if you're a lawyer, it's sad. If you were a lawyer you would do much better on this board, then just spout a talking point and calling someone an idiot.....
you never have links and analysis with that link, you never put a coherent argument together, which is what lawyers do!


----------



## buckeye45_73

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> we no longer have a stable democracy ijit.... we have a white supremcacist kleptocrat in office.... who is allowing Russia to dictate our policy.
> 
> you're just too stupid to understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're a republic....
> 
> you're just to stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must you really, given this discussion's broad context be so pedantically picayune as to cite the nuanced variation among a democracy, a democratic republic and a republic are differences with no distinction?  When someone takes a conversation to detailed levels, it's not pedantic or picayune to highlight the nuances of difference, but at the stage where the conversation was/is just yet, nobody's gone there, likely because it's premature to do so.  Instead of behaving like a sassy lass, you may want to try thinking and acting like a dignified lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is nothing "dignified" or sassy about the thing that spews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch it troll or I'll remind you of your epc faux lawyer claim.....LMAO that was classic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whatever helps you sleep at night, life fail
Click to expand...



exhibit A.........a response with nothing to it


----------



## jillian

buckeye45_73 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're a republic....
> 
> you're just to stupid to understand
> 
> 
> 
> Must you really, given this discussion's broad context be so pedantically picayune as to cite the nuanced variation among a democracy, a democratic republic and a republic are differences with no distinction?  When someone takes a conversation to detailed levels, it's not pedantic or picayune to highlight the nuances of difference, but at the stage where the conversation was/is just yet, nobody's gone there, likely because it's premature to do so.  Instead of behaving like a sassy lass, you may want to try thinking and acting like a dignified lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is nothing "dignified" or sassy about the thing that spews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it troll or I'll remind you of your epc faux lawyer claim.....LMAO that was classic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, have at it, for I have no idea what you're talking about.  What I and others here know is that I don't have a problem owing my mistakes, so remind away.  If there's anything I claim to be, it's "very good," not "perfect."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they like pretending I'm not a lawyer, it makes them feel like they have genitals. so the trash mouth needs to repeat that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you're a lawyer, it's sad. If you were a lawyer you would do much better on this board, then just spout a talking point and calling someone an idiot.....
> you never have links and analysis with that link, you never put a coherent argument together, which is what lawyers do!
Click to expand...


blah blah blah blah.....

there are no "arguments" for bigots. there is shining light on you and making fun of you and putting you in your trashy little places. what "argument" is required? 

so the white supremacist with the 5th grade education is going to opine about the educate and careers of others?

here's a hint... my life isn't a fail so I don't need to hate people who don't look like me.

how's that?


----------



## buckeye45_73

jillian said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Timbuktu, is definitely a  winner in the name category.
> by useful, I mean a country that is stable, democratic, and allows people freedom and the ability to make a living by doing what they want (not immoral or illegal acts though).....Egypt isn't bad, but they are a bit oppressive on some things...South Africa used to be pretty solid, but it's turning into a shit hole......Nigeria is trying and maybe they can be a beacon.......but the rest are complete ass....
> I wish we could figure out how to help...it's sad seeing people suffer for decades......famine, war, just brutal conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we no longer have a stable democracy ijit.... we have a white supremcacist kleptocrat in office.... who is allowing Russia to dictate our policy.
> 
> you're just too stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're a republic....
> 
> you're just to stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> distinction without a difference idiot. and certainly not relevant to my comments.
> 
> now crawl back into your hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you just read talking points, so who cares
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you being a bigot is a talking point?
> 
> the trash who posted this troll thread about Africa is whining about talking points?
> 
> trumptard snowflakes are funny.
> 
> but please tell us how you aren't bigoted white trash.
Click to expand...



Exhibit B....again nothing about the topic....no information, no link, no coherent point......


----------



## buckeye45_73

jillian said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must you really, given this discussion's broad context be so pedantically picayune as to cite the nuanced variation among a democracy, a democratic republic and a republic are differences with no distinction?  When someone takes a conversation to detailed levels, it's not pedantic or picayune to highlight the nuances of difference, but at the stage where the conversation was/is just yet, nobody's gone there, likely because it's premature to do so.  Instead of behaving like a sassy lass, you may want to try thinking and acting like a dignified lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is nothing "dignified" or sassy about the thing that spews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it troll or I'll remind you of your epc faux lawyer claim.....LMAO that was classic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, have at it, for I have no idea what you're talking about.  What I and others here know is that I don't have a problem owing my mistakes, so remind away.  If there's anything I claim to be, it's "very good," not "perfect."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they like pretending I'm not a lawyer, it makes them feel like they have genitals. so the trash mouth needs to repeat that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you're a lawyer, it's sad. If you were a lawyer you would do much better on this board, then just spout a talking point and calling someone an idiot.....
> you never have links and analysis with that link, you never put a coherent argument together, which is what lawyers do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so the white supremacist with the 5th grade education is going to opine about the educate and careers of others?
> 
> here's a hint... my life isn't a fail so I don't need to hate people who don't look like me.
> 
> how's that?
Click to expand...

Exhibit C.......again, nothing.....just insults.....


----------



## Dale Smith

buckeye45_73 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is nothing "dignified" or sassy about the thing that spews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it troll or I'll remind you of your epc faux lawyer claim.....LMAO that was classic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, have at it, for I have no idea what you're talking about.  What I and others here know is that I don't have a problem owing my mistakes, so remind away.  If there's anything I claim to be, it's "very good," not "perfect."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they like pretending I'm not a lawyer, it makes them feel like they have genitals. so the trash mouth needs to repeat that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you're a lawyer, it's sad. If you were a lawyer you would do much better on this board, then just spout a talking point and calling someone an idiot.....
> you never have links and analysis with that link, you never put a coherent argument together, which is what lawyers do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so the white supremacist with the 5th grade education is going to opine about the educate and careers of others?
> 
> here's a hint... my life isn't a fail so I don't need to hate people who don't look like me.
> 
> how's that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exhibit C.......again, nothing.....just insults.....
Click to expand...



Shillian is one of the biggest trolls on this forum. She can't debate, she swings a tiny cyber purse and misses the mark every time. Her lame attempts at arguing are based on emotion and nothing else.


----------



## Rustic

Xelor said:


> Top five countries in Africa --> Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia, and Morocco


The whole continent is a shit hole


----------



## usmbguest5318

jillian said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> we no longer have a stable democracy ijit.... we have a white supremcacist kleptocrat in office.... who is allowing Russia to dictate our policy.
> 
> you're just too stupid to understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're a republic....
> 
> you're just to stupid to understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must you really, given this discussion's broad context be so pedantically picayune as to cite the nuanced variation among a democracy, a democratic republic and a republic are differences with no distinction?  When someone takes a conversation to detailed levels, it's not pedantic or picayune to highlight the nuances of difference, but at the stage where the conversation was/is just yet, nobody's gone there, likely because it's premature to do so.  Instead of behaving like a sassy lass, you may want to try thinking and acting like a dignified lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is nothing "dignified" or sassy about the thing that spews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it troll or I'll remind you of your epc faux lawyer claim.....LMAO that was classic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, have at it, for I have no idea what you're talking about.  What I and others here know is that I don't have a problem owing my mistakes, so remind away.  If there's anything I claim to be, it's "very good," not "perfect."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they like pretending I'm not a lawyer, it makes them feel like they have genitals. so the trash mouth needs to repeat that.
Click to expand...

Oh, my bad.  I thought that remark was directed towards me.  Sincerest apologies.

Why would anyone come on here and pretend to have a profession they do not?  Especially that of an attorney.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tommy Tainant said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top five countries in Africa --> Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia, and Morocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Western powers have found pretty much all of Africa useful as they have exploited its riches for centuries.
Click to expand...


 Africans had thousands of years to use it's resources for the betterment of its people. Why so slow?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

jillian said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> we no longer have a stable democracy ijit.... we have a white supremcacist kleptocrat in office.... who is allowing Russia to dictate our policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go take a pill, drama queen.
> 
> We don't live in a democracy.  We live in a Republic.
> 
> And fuck your "white supremacist" lying bullshit.  It's so fucking old, tired, and a cocksucking lie.  Calling racism all the fucking time makes it really hard to identify and fix REAL racism, you wolf-crying loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the bigot stinking up the board, dude.
> 
> you don't understand anything about our government anyway. but the bigot o/p commented on democracy in Africa. try reading before you go knee-jerk trumptard to defend the white trash, hon.
Click to expand...


  How is the truth bigotry?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top five countries in Africa --> Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia, and Morocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Western powers have found pretty much all of Africa useful as they have exploited its riches for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africans had thousands of years to use it's resources for the betterment of its people. Why so slow?
Click to expand...

Why do you assume that they were not ?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tommy Tainant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top five countries in Africa --> Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia, and Morocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Western powers have found pretty much all of Africa useful as they have exploited its riches for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africans had thousands of years to use it's resources for the betterment of its people. Why so slow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you assume that they were not ?
Click to expand...


  If you have to ask....


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The big problem that the deplorables have is that they are pretty much ignorant of any place ,anywhere in the World.
I do believe that they still think that Africans live in mud huts.and eat each other. These same idiots believe that Europe is full of no go zones and that the Queen rules the UK. Its an indictment of education as much as inbred ignorance.  

Zambia : It’s not just Trump: Western media has long treated black and brown countries like ‘sh**holes’


----------



## usmbguest5318

Tommy Tainant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top five countries in Africa --> Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia, and Morocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Western powers have found pretty much all of Africa useful as they have exploited its riches for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africans had thousands of years to use it's resources for the betterment of its people. Why so slow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you assume that they were not ?
Click to expand...




HereWeGoAgain said:


> If you have to ask....


...it's for the same reason anyone asks a question such as the one he earlier asked you:  because he can't read your mind and he wants to know why you made the statement you did that presupposes that the people under discussion have not sought to use their national physical resources for the betterment of their people.  

One cannot prevail in an argument without at least presenting an argument for one's position.  By asking you the question he did, Tommy Tainant gave you the opportunity to make your case, yet you yielded your position by not presenting it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Xelor said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top five countries in Africa --> Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia, and Morocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Western powers have found pretty much all of Africa useful as they have exploited its riches for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africans had thousands of years to use it's resources for the betterment of its people. Why so slow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you assume that they were not ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...it's for the same reason anyone asks a question such as the one he earlier asked you:  because he can't read your mind and he wants to know why you made the statement you did that presupposes that the people under discussion have not sought to use their national physical resources for the betterment of their people.
Click to expand...


  Well it's pretty obvious they aren't capable of using their resources for the betterment of their society since they had thousands of years as a head start and yet they still lived in mud huts.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Western powers have found pretty much all of Africa useful as they have exploited its riches for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africans had thousands of years to use it's resources for the betterment of its people. Why so slow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you assume that they were not ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...it's for the same reason anyone asks a question such as the one he earlier asked you:  because he can't read your mind and he wants to know why you made the statement you did that presupposes that the people under discussion have not sought to use their national physical resources for the betterment of their people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it's pretty obvious they aren't capable of using their resources for the betterment of their society since they had thousands of years as a head start and yet they still lived in mud huts.
Click to expand...


Mud is a pretty universal building tool. People adapt to their environments and use what is available.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Tommy Tainant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top five countries in Africa --> Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia, and Morocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Western powers have found pretty much all of Africa useful as they have exploited its riches for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africans had thousands of years to use it's resources for the betterment of its people. Why so slow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you assume that they were not ?
Click to expand...



Because they didn't have technology or advanced dwellings or anything linked to advanced civilization.....
100 British soldiers held off thousands of Zulu..........


----------



## Tommy Tainant

buckeye45_73 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top five countries in Africa --> Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Tunisia, and Morocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Western powers have found pretty much all of Africa useful as they have exploited its riches for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africans had thousands of years to use it's resources for the betterment of its people. Why so slow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you assume that they were not ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they didn't have technology or advanced dwellings or anything linked to advanced civilization.....
> 100 British soldiers held off thousands of Zulu..........
Click to expand...

They were Welsh soldiers actually.
However the day before the Zulus destroyed the English army under Lord Chelmsford. 
The biggest defeat of any European army. Custer times 10.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Tommy Tainant said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Western powers have found pretty much all of Africa useful as they have exploited its riches for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africans had thousands of years to use it's resources for the betterment of its people. Why so slow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you assume that they were not ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they didn't have technology or advanced dwellings or anything linked to advanced civilization.....
> 100 British soldiers held off thousands of Zulu..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were Welsh soldiers actually.
> However the day before the Zulus destroyed the English army under Lord Chelmsford.
> The biggest defeat of any European army. Custer times 10.
Click to expand...

Wales is part of the British Empire...so cool to know
That may be so.....but they were severely outnumbered and still ran the place.....and it was doing well.....until they kicked whitey out...now it's really really dangerous to go there......it's turning into a shit hole..which is sad.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Xelor said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Western powers have found pretty much all of Africa useful as they have exploited its riches for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africans had thousands of years to use it's resources for the betterment of its people. Why so slow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you assume that they were not ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...it's for the same reason anyone asks a question such as the one he earlier asked you:  because he can't read your mind and he wants to know why you made the statement you did that presupposes that the people under discussion have not sought to use their national physical resources for the betterment of their people.
Click to expand...




HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well it's pretty obvious they aren't capable of using their resources for the betterment of their society since they had thousands of years as a head start and yet they still lived in mud huts.


Consider the substance of the rationale -- based on observed statuses, assumptions, inferences, and conclusion -- you just gave [1]:

Observations and assumptions (premises):

Persons/groups "A" and "B" started out with a given set of resources.
"A" and "B" both ascribe to the notion that they should be free to define their own goals.
The resources themselves may differ; however, both sets of resources are sufficient for "A" and "B" to "make something of themselves."
"A" and "B" each have the same period of time to use their resources to "make something of themselves." 
"A" and "B" for the entirety or majority of that period of time did indeed form and adopt the same definition of what it means to "make something of oneself." [2]
"A," for whatever reason(s), used his/their resources to "make something of him-/themselves," in part by using them to plunder and exploit "B's resources.  [3]
"B," for whatever reason(s), did not use its/their resources to plunder and exploit "A's" resources.
Conclusion: 

"You" (the speaker), who is or is a member of  "A," using the bar "A" defines for what "making something of oneself" means, conclude that insofar as "A" and "B" had equal amounts of time to avail themselves of the innate resources at their disposal and to obtain, however they do so, additional/needed resources, including the other individual's/group's resources, to further "A's" goals (whatever they be),  "B" is therefore innately and demonstrably incapable of doing the same.
[Read notes/linked content in 1-3 below before continuing.]​
Quite simply, were one to ascribe to there being legitimacy to the principle found in the line of argument you've presented -- that principle being " 'their' value systems differ from 'ours' and insofar as they do and as a consequence, 'they' didn't do the same things 'we' successful folks did, so screw 'em -- there'd be no discussion of what the U.S. should do for so-called "working people."  There's be no middle-class tax cut.  There'd be no public education.  This country would have nary a program to do anything for folks who are not "to the manor born" or blessed by the kindness of those who are/were.  Instead, people who have achieve and maintain their status as realizers of the "American Dream" -- people who went to school, mastered what they were taught, put that training to "good economic use" (no matter how they did so) and now find themselves in the enviable financial position of being the recipients of a tax cut that, unlike everyone else's, will not become a tax increase -- would undertake to do little more than enact policies that ensure that folks who aren't among their number do not die in the streets, thereby becoming something over which one must step as one holds a poultice to one's nose to attenuate the foul smell of reeking corpses.



Notes:

For brevity's sake, I've called "using their resources for the betterment of their society" "make something of themselves/oneself."
This assumption/inference is clearly not true with regard to nascent (pre-Renaissance) and developing Western European cultures and those of Africa, Far Eastern Asia, or the Americas.  One need only compare and contrast the (1) cultural values of Western Culture with that of those other regions, and (2) observe that nobody but Western Europeans "ran" around the world for the purpose of taking resources -- human and material -- from those other places and declaring them their own.  Joseon Korea, China, Tokugawa Japan, and India up to the fall of the Moguls, who without question could have done so for they were, until the Great Divergence, were all markedly wealthier, more innovative, and more powerful than were Western Europeans whose ascendancy, the consequences of which we today observe, accrued largely from co-opting and usurping resources from around the world in order to advance their various conflicts amongst themselves.
Business History, the Great Divergence and the Great Convergence

The Great Divergence
China, Europe and the Great Divergence

The Impact of Colonialism on African Economic Development
The triple causes of Africa's underdevelopment
Why Africa has grown slowly
Free Trade and Capitalism -- FWIW, this book targets myriad heterodox political "economists," _i.e.,_ laymen who are willing to engage with the topic, as well as trained/practicing economists and students of economics. For a subject that is often heavily sophisticated, Chang does a remarkable job of keeping the explanations and examples as simple and clear as possible. Indeed, readers bereft of empirical economics training but possessed of patience and commitment will be able to work their way through it for the the book in large measure because Chang, unlike many economists, has eschewed the efficiency of equations and graphs and instead opted to present his ideas in the English language rather than mathematical language.  That said, it's a book, not an article, so it will take more than a few minutes to read it, and it isn't a "skimmable" book, so to speak.  On the other hand, it's a short book.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Tommy Tainant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Western powers have found pretty much all of Africa useful as they have exploited its riches for centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans had thousands of years to use it's resources for the betterment of its people. Why so slow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you assume that they were not ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...it's for the same reason anyone asks a question such as the one he earlier asked you:  because he can't read your mind and he wants to know why you made the statement you did that presupposes that the people under discussion have not sought to use their national physical resources for the betterment of their people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it's pretty obvious they aren't capable of using their resources for the betterment of their society since they had thousands of years as a head start and yet they still lived in mud huts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mud is a pretty universal building tool. People adapt to their environments and use what is available.
Click to expand...


While that is true, it's really beside the point as goes the exception I take with the (weak) argument the other member presented.  The core problem with the line the other member presented is that it presupposes, to use the "mud hut" theme, that it's "my" place to judge "you" as inferior in some way if "you" build a masonry house and "I" build a wood frame, cedar shake, or glass one, or vice versa.













































​And FWIW, we have plenty of mud homes in the U.S.  It just happens that we paint them and/or call them stucco or adobe.















​


----------



## usmbguest5318

Tommy Tainant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Western powers have found pretty much all of Africa useful as they have exploited its riches for centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans had thousands of years to use it's resources for the betterment of its people. Why so slow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you assume that they were not ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...it's for the same reason anyone asks a question such as the one he earlier asked you:  because he can't read your mind and he wants to know why you made the statement you did that presupposes that the people under discussion have not sought to use their national physical resources for the betterment of their people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it's pretty obvious they aren't capable of using their resources for the betterment of their society since they had thousands of years as a head start and yet they still lived in mud huts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mud is a pretty universal building tool. People adapt to their environments and use what is available.
Click to expand...

Frankly, I find that "mud hut" comment to be a reflection of abject ignorance.  One need only search for real estate in various African cities and one will find there is an abundance of dwellings there that are just like those found in the U.S. and at all levels of the market.  The notion that Africans live in "mud huts" is just preposterous.  The people in Africa who do live in "mud huts," as it were, are the pastoral people who choose to do so.  

Quite frankly, unlike the U.S., I think it's a good thing that the leaders of countries in which those people live their pastoral existence haven't contorted the "system" there that people who want to live pastorally cannot do so regardless of their desire to do so.  While that isn't the lifestyle I want to live, it's not a lifestyle I'm of a mind to tell someone they cannot or should not live that way.  If they are content with their life the way they live it and their living of it doesn't burden me, I'm happy for them.  Hell, for all I know, people who willfully choose to live that way may well be happier and more at-peace with themselves than are myriad of we who aim to live a lifestyle suffused with "bars, massage parlors, and digital escargot forks," so to speak.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tommy Tainant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Western powers have found pretty much all of Africa useful as they have exploited its riches for centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans had thousands of years to use it's resources for the betterment of its people. Why so slow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you assume that they were not ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...it's for the same reason anyone asks a question such as the one he earlier asked you:  because he can't read your mind and he wants to know why you made the statement you did that presupposes that the people under discussion have not sought to use their national physical resources for the betterment of their people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it's pretty obvious they aren't capable of using their resources for the betterment of their society since they had thousands of years as a head start and yet they still lived in mud huts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mud is a pretty universal building tool. People adapt to their environments and use what is available.
Click to expand...


  Yeah....the American indian built with mud.
300 years ago.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Navajo_Hogan,_Monument_Valley.jpg


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Xelor said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahah funny.....but lets change that to the top 5 most useful countries in Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Western powers have found pretty much all of Africa useful as they have exploited its riches for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africans had thousands of years to use it's resources for the betterment of its people. Why so slow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you assume that they were not ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...it's for the same reason anyone asks a question such as the one he earlier asked you:  because he can't read your mind and he wants to know why you made the statement you did that presupposes that the people under discussion have not sought to use their national physical resources for the betterment of their people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's pretty obvious they aren't capable of using their resources for the betterment of their society since they had thousands of years as a head start and yet they still lived in mud huts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Consider the substance of the rationale -- based on observed statuses, assumptions, inferences, and conclusion -- you just gave [1]:
> 
> Observations and assumptions (premises):
> 
> Persons/groups "A" and "B" started out with a given set of resources.
> "A" and "B" both ascribe to the notion that they should be free to define their own goals.
> The resources themselves may differ; however, both sets of resources are sufficient for "A" and "B" to "make something of themselves."
> "A" and "B" each have the same period of time to use their resources to "make something of themselves."
> "A" and "B" for the entirety or majority of that period of time did indeed form and adopt the same definition of what it means to "make something of oneself." [2]
> "A," for whatever reason(s), used his/their resources to "make something of him-/themselves," in part by using them to plunder and exploit "B's resources.  [3]
> "B," for whatever reason(s), did not use its/their resources to plunder and exploit "A's" resources.
> Conclusion:
> 
> "You" (the speaker), who is or is a member of  "A," using the bar "A" defines for what "making something of oneself" means, conclude that insofar as "A" and "B" had equal amounts of time to avail themselves of the innate resources at their disposal and to obtain, however they do so, additional/needed resources, including the other individual's/group's resources, to further "A's" goals (whatever they be),  "B" is therefore innately and demonstrably incapable of doing the same.
> [Read notes/linked content in 1-3 below before continuing.]​
> Quite simply, were one to ascribe to there being legitimacy to the principle found in the line of argument you've presented -- that principle being " 'their' value systems differ from 'ours' and insofar as they do and as a consequence, 'they' didn't do the same things 'we' successful folks did, so screw 'em -- there'd be no discussion of what the U.S. should do for so-called "working people."  There's be no middle-class tax cut.  There'd be no public education.  This country would have nary a program to do anything for folks who are not "to the manor born" or blessed by the kindness of those who are/were.  Instead, people who have achieve and maintain their status as realizers of the "American Dream" -- people who went to school, mastered what they were taught, put that training to "good economic use" (no matter how they did so) and now find themselves in the enviable financial position of being the recipients of a tax cut that, unlike everyone else's, will not become a tax increase -- would undertake to do little more than enact policies that ensure that folks who aren't among their number do not die in the streets, thereby becoming something over which one must step as one holds a poultice to one's nose to attenuate the foul smell of reeking corpses.
> 
> 
> 
> Notes:
> 
> For brevity's sake, I've called "using their resources for the betterment of their society" "make something of themselves/oneself."
> This assumption/inference is clearly not true with regard to nascent (pre-Renaissance) and developing Western European cultures and those of Africa, Far Eastern Asia, or the Americas.  One need only compare and contrast the (1) cultural values of Western Culture with that of those other regions, and (2) observe that nobody but Western Europeans "ran" around the world for the purpose of taking resources -- human and material -- from those other places and declaring them their own.  Joseon Korea, China, Tokugawa Japan, and India up to the fall of the Moguls, who without question could have done so for they were, until the Great Divergence, were all markedly wealthier, more innovative, and more powerful than were Western Europeans whose ascendancy, the consequences of which we today observe, accrued largely from co-opting and usurping resources from around the world in order to advance their various conflicts amongst themselves.
> Business History, the Great Divergence and the Great Convergence
> 
> The Great Divergence
> China, Europe and the Great Divergence
> 
> The Impact of Colonialism on African Economic Development
> The triple causes of Africa's underdevelopment
> Why Africa has grown slowly
> Free Trade and Capitalism -- FWIW, this book targets myriad heterodox political "economists," _i.e.,_ laymen who are willing to engage with the topic, as well as trained/practicing economists and students of economics. For a subject that is often heavily sophisticated, Chang does a remarkable job of keeping the explanations and examples as simple and clear as possible. Indeed, readers bereft of empirical economics training but possessed of patience and commitment will be able to work their way through it for the the book in large measure because Chang, unlike many economists, has eschewed the efficiency of equations and graphs and instead opted to present his ideas in the English language rather than mathematical language.  That said, it's a book, not an article, so it will take more than a few minutes to read it, and it isn't a "skimmable" book, so to speak.  On the other hand, it's a short book.
Click to expand...


  Holy Shit!!!!
I cant believe you spent so much Time spouting so much bullshit.


----------



## usmbguest5318

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africans had thousands of years to use it's resources for the betterment of its people. Why so slow?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you assume that they were not ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...it's for the same reason anyone asks a question such as the one he earlier asked you:  because he can't read your mind and he wants to know why you made the statement you did that presupposes that the people under discussion have not sought to use their national physical resources for the betterment of their people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it's pretty obvious they aren't capable of using their resources for the betterment of their society since they had thousands of years as a head start and yet they still lived in mud huts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mud is a pretty universal building tool. People adapt to their environments and use what is available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....the American indian built with mud.
> 300 years ago.
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Navajo_Hogan,_Monument_Valley.jpg
Click to expand...




HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yeah....the American indian built with mud.
> 300 years ago.



Adobe
Adobe homes for sale
Adobe Homes Green Homes for Sale - Find a Green Home - Browse Listings
Open Listings
4 Historic Adobe Homes for Sale in the Southwest


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Xelor said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you assume that they were not ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...it's for the same reason anyone asks a question such as the one he earlier asked you:  because he can't read your mind and he wants to know why you made the statement you did that presupposes that the people under discussion have not sought to use their national physical resources for the betterment of their people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it's pretty obvious they aren't capable of using their resources for the betterment of their society since they had thousands of years as a head start and yet they still lived in mud huts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mud is a pretty universal building tool. People adapt to their environments and use what is available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....the American indian built with mud.
> 300 years ago.
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Navajo_Hogan,_Monument_Valley.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....the American indian built with mud.
> 300 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adobe
> Adobe homes for sale
Click to expand...


  You're gonna have to attribute a better building system.


----------



## usmbguest5318

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...it's for the same reason anyone asks a question such as the one he earlier asked you:  because he can't read your mind and he wants to know why you made the statement you did that presupposes that the people under discussion have not sought to use their national physical resources for the betterment of their people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's pretty obvious they aren't capable of using their resources for the betterment of their society since they had thousands of years as a head start and yet they still lived in mud huts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mud is a pretty universal building tool. People adapt to their environments and use what is available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....the American indian built with mud.
> 300 years ago.
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Navajo_Hogan,_Monument_Valley.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....the American indian built with mud.
> 300 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adobe
> Adobe homes for sale
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're gonna have to attribute a better building system.
Click to expand...

4 Historic Adobe Homes for Sale in the Southwest


----------



## DGS49

The average IQ in "black" African countries is 70.  Presumably, everyone reading this knows that "average" does not apply to every individual, and that those with relatively higher intelligence will generally have more income, more education, more wealth, be healthier, live longer, and so forth.  In Africa, such people tend to live in the cities.

Finding a few examples of successful Africans does not change the overall picture.  Most of the "black" African countries are shitholes, infected with political corruption, horrible education, minimal sanitation, horrible healthcare, and low, low life expectancy.  And Democrats want to PROMOTE immigration from such countries.

And if anyone says, "This is STUPID!" they call them a "racist."

Fuck you all very much.


----------



## usmbguest5318

DGS49 said:


> The average IQ in "black" African countries is 70.  Presumably, everyone reading this knows that "average" does not apply to every individual, and that those with relatively higher intelligence will generally have more income, more education, more wealth, be healthier, live longer, and so forth.  In Africa, such people tend to live in the cities.
> 
> Finding a few examples of successful Africans does not change the overall picture.  Most of the "black" African countries are shitholes, infected with political corruption, horrible education, minimal sanitation, horrible healthcare, and low, low life expectancy.  And Democrats want to PROMOTE immigration from such countries.
> 
> And if anyone says, "This is STUPID!" they call them a "racist."
> 
> Fuck you all very much.





DGS49 said:


> The average IQ in "black" African countries is 70.


Be that as it may, you've provided nothing showing the germanity of relationship between the average IQ of people who reside in sub-Saharan African countries with the intellectual capacity and circumstances of sub-Saharan African immigrants who come to the U.S.  As it stands, all you've done is cite (conjure?) a statistic that, as presented, is useful as little other than an answer in _Trivial Pursuit:  White Supremacist Edition_.

What are some of those circumstances and demonstrated intellectual capacities?

*How many sub-Saharan African immigrants are there in the U.S?*
There were 2.1 million African immigrants living in the United States in 2015.

*Where do sub-Saharan African immigrants settle in the U.S?*
Where sub-Saharan African immigrants settle in the U.S.

Top Destination States for Sub-Saharan African Immigrants in the United States, 2011-15





Top Metropolitan Destinations for Sub-Saharan Africans in the United States, 2011-15






Top Concentrations by Metropolitan Area for the Foreign Born from Sub-Saharan Africa, 2011-15







Language Proficiency
Sub-Saharan immigrants were more likely to be proficient in English and speak English at home than the overall U.S. foreign-born population, largely because a majority came from countries where English is an official language.  In 2015, 25 percent of sub-Saharan Africans spoke only English at home, versus 16 percent of all immigrants. Furthermore, 27 percent of these immigrants (ages 5 and over) reported limited English proficiency, compared to 49 percent of the overall foreign-born population. (Source)

Education
Sub-Saharan immigrants have much higher educational attainment compared to the overall foreign- _*and*_ *native-born* populations. In 2015, 39 percent of sub-Saharan Africans (ages 25 and over) had a bachelor’s degree or higher, compared to 29 percent of the total foreign-born population and 31 percent of the U.S.-born population.  Somalis had the lowest educational attainment of all sub-Saharan Africans, with 11 percent having graduated from a four-year college.

From what countries hail sub-Saharan Africans who hold at least a bachelor's degree?
Nigerians -- 57%  holding at least a bachelor’s degree
South Africans -- 57% holding at least a bachelor’s degree
Kenyans -- 44% holding at least a bachelor’s degree
Ghanaians -- 40% holding at least a bachelor’s degree
Liberians -- 32% holding at least a bachelor’s degree
Ethiopians -- 29% holding at least a bachelor’s degree

From what countries hail the total population of sub-Saharan Africans who immigrate to the U.S?

Distribution of Sub-Saharan African Immigrants by Country and Region of Origin, 2015









DGS49 said:


> Democrats want to PROMOTE immigration from such countries.  If anyone says, "This is STUPID!" [_i.e, _their promotion of such is stupid, Democrats] call them a "racist."



I don't have any idea of why you think Democrats "PROMOTE" immigration form such countries.  What Democrats do is promote immigration based on a variety of criteria that do not discriminate on the basis of race.  AFAIK, as far as I can tell, except for the case of refugees having an immediate acute need for asylum, Democrats don't promote that immigrants be drawn from any given country.


When one proposes that, on account of their sub-Saharan African origins be denied acceptance onto the rolls of folks who are granted the opportunity to become U.S. citizens, one is not rebuked for being racist out of some contumelious yearning their opponent has but rather because the notion itself _is_ a racist one and, last I checked, the people who advance racist notions are racists.

Racism:  
a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles

Your tacit assertion that the observed average IQ in sub-Saharan Africa is 70 is attributable to those individual's being black conforms "hook, line and sinker" to the very definition of racism.


DGS49 said:


> The average IQ in "black" African countries is 70.


That said, there is some modicum of hope individuals who cleave to and propone racist notions:  IQ is alterable.

Does reading improve intelligence?
5 Experts Answer: Can Your IQ Change?

Increasing Fluid Intelligence Is Possible After All
How to Increase IQ in Adults
One way to start increasing one's IQ is to learn "inside out" the various irrational forms/modes of thought and, in turn, refrain from composing, founding or imbuing one's arguments with them.  A good place for doing that is here -- Introduction -- however, one must be aware that that site's explications are the "Cliff Notes" versions of what those fallacies "work" and how they're structured.


----------

